
Using HAProxy as an API Gateway, Part 3 [Health Checks] - phil21
https://www.haproxy.com/blog/using-haproxy-as-an-api-gateway-part-3-health-checks/
======
nickramirez
I'm one of the co-authors. Any questions? Happy to try to answer.

